# Looking to attempt to make a theme



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm looking to see if I can find any and all information relating to make a theme. I have no prior experience in any kind of developer/themer areas, but I would certainly love to learn. I think I have some good ideas for a theme and I would like to give it a try. If you guys could direct me to a starting point I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

i personally think that a good start would be to mimic screenshots with your work and show people your ideas. use layers so you can hopefully use some of the graphics to turn into the many many many many images you'll be making when you start to theme









hat's off to you and all themers. it's alot of work that in some cases goes unappreciated. I

am tickled to look at different themes, personally. i just know i don't have patience for it..


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Flazell said:


> Hello everyone. I'm looking to see if I can find any and all information relating to make a theme. I have no prior experience in any kind of developer/themer areas, but I would certainly love to learn. I think I have some good ideas for a theme and I would like to give it a try. If you guys could direct me to a starting point I would greatly appreciate it!


A good starting point just to give you an idea is to download 7 zip. Take 2 separate themes and pull the framework -Res.APK folders from both, then pull the drawable hdpi folders and start replacing icons. Makesure the images you replace are named the same and when you close it out and it asks if you want to update it in the archive choose yes. Then download and setup a zip signer. Sign your creation. Flash away! Now there is A LOT MORE TO IT but that's just some basic info to get you into it and be able to say "hey, I did that". I worked last night but let me know if your still interested after this and ill send you the ultimate android Themers guide and some other good beginner's books.


----------

